# Flag fish with swim bladder?!?



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay so i found my flag fish swimming in spirals with his nose in the gravel and tail higher and he was spinning like a top. I did quick research and sounded like swim bladder sort of. I could be completely wrong but all i know is he is not interested in eating anything just spinning so he will exhaust himself so i need some advice on what to do and quick please thank you.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not swim bladder.

Either heavy nitrite poisoning or brain infection/parasite.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

has to be the nitrite put him back in my other tank and he is doing good now so now ill work on fixing the tank. Thanks good to know


----------

